# Hgh first timer



## Twin turbo (May 15, 2018)

Going to be 48 been on trt for 1 year now with the occasional blast of Anavar and now eq and primo. Seems my gains now are very slow. Have in on pharm grade serotonin. Will this give me make my gains go faster. And move me more forward at 48 noticed the gains are not coming as fast as when I was young. Really would like some imput. Was this ki g 4iu 5 days a week for 1 year.


----------



## Twin turbo (May 15, 2018)

Sorry serostim phone sucks


----------



## ASHOP (May 17, 2018)

At 48 I'm sure you can benefit from HGH therapy.


----------



## suppdude (Jun 6, 2018)

ASHOP said:


> At 48 I'm sure you can benefit from HGH therapy.



Agreed


----------



## Bigglenn (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm 43, been running GH for the past 2 months straight @ 4-5 ius a day, definitely notice a significant drop in belly fat as well as improved sleep. Also feel like i've been recovering quicker from the workouts.


----------



## Twin turbo (Jun 27, 2018)

Ok so it's been a month and I feel great all my pains are gone. Starting to notice fat lose. Skin feeling smother my friends say they see a change in me with my attitude and demeanor. Sleeping better. Getting stronger nothing crazy but bench went up 20 pounds. Got a little bloated first week went away second week. Able to train much better. I am very happy with what's going on I have been on trt 200 mg of test for a year. Things just stopped moving the hgh is definitely started to push things again. I hope this keeps going I will stay on hgh as long as I have to. In 4 more weeks I am going to add 800mg of real tested primo for 20 weeks.


----------



## armada (Jun 27, 2018)

Twin turbo said:


> Ok so it's been a month and I feel great all my pains are gone. Starting to notice fat lose. Skin feeling smother my friends say they see a change in me with my attitude and demeanor. Sleeping better. Getting stronger nothing crazy but bench went up 20 pounds. Got a little bloated first week went away second week. Able to train much better. I am very happy with what's going on I have been on trt 200 mg of test for a year. Things just stopped moving the hgh is definitely started to push things again. I hope this keeps going I will stay on hgh as long as I have to. In 4 more weeks I am going to add 800mg of real tested primo for 20 weeks.



Funny you mention a change in demeanor - I noticed that on average I tend to be more happy-go-lucky on GH. Don't get me wrong, I'm not in a great mood all the time, but just overall in a slightly better mood.


----------



## odin (Jul 11, 2018)

Twin turbo said:


> Ok so it's been a month and I feel great all my pains are gone. Starting to notice fat lose. Skin feeling smother my friends say they see a change in me with my attitude and demeanor. Sleeping better. Getting stronger nothing crazy but bench went up 20 pounds. Got a little bloated first week went away second week. Able to train much better. I am very happy with what's going on I have been on trt 200 mg of test for a year. Things just stopped moving the hgh is definitely started to push things again. I hope this keeps going I will stay on hgh as long as I have to. In 4 more weeks I am going to add 800mg of real tested primo for 20 weeks.



Good to know. If you have real sero's then this is no surprise. Even small doses of gh can make a big difference over the year. The primo should be great too.


----------

